# مـحـاضـرات Deep Foundation إعــداد دكـتـور طــارق نـجـيـب



## Eng Ma7moud (17 مايو 2012)

*





*

*Lectures of Deep Foundation
*
*By
*
*Dr Tarek Nageeb 
*
*Faculty of Engineering 
*
*Zagazig University*


 
*LECTURE 1*



*http://www.4shared.com/rar/JRTc12Wy/Piles-1part1.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/uae0oxnF/Piles-1part2.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/ACdHkaaU/Piles-1part3.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/97NR0WI4/Piles-1part4.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/wwYH5hXP/Piles-1part5.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/tdQqv88W/Piles-1part6.html*



*LECTURE 2*


*http://www.4shared.com/rar/d43fhW-S/Piles-2part1.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/qxdqQuH1/Piles-2part2.html*



*LECTURE 3
*

*http://www.4shared.com/rar/9g3wyEor/Piles3part1.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/AwaWO-ev/Piles3part2.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/gWknWAmx/Piles3part3.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/fi1vRU-v/Piles3part4.html*



*LECTURE 4*


*http://www.4shared.com/rar/8Hx3q19-/Piles-4part1.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/jbCtGX0c/Piles-4part2.html*



*Power Point

*
*http://www.4shared.com/office/_SRLboYl/PILES.html

*

*Loading tests*


*http://www.4shared.com/rar/0pU8xV5G/_part1.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/gky-XxAN/_part2.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/MYTLNl0K/_part3.html*


*pile load test
*

*http://www.4shared.com/video/CXlu8_bQ/pile_load_testwmv_-_YouTube.html*



*How to Drive Steel Sheet Piles*



*http://www.4shared.com/office/k293rjB_/How_to_Drive_Steel_Sheet_Piles.html*




*APE-Octa-Kong-Test-Pile*

 
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/IzWJibg9/APE-Octa-Kong-Test-Pile-1080P_.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/lqX6oSRU/APE-Octa-Kong-Test-Pile-1080P_.html

*


*pile-driving-dragon*


*http://www.4shared.com/video/cqUqH-Et/pile-driving-dragon-480P.html*

المحاضرة الخامسة
LECTURE 5

( Problems with soil )


http://www.4shared.com/rar/rCN5rQSo/Problematicpart1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/HHc5tOmV/Problematicpart2.html


*My library *

*http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/_online.html#dir=44536975*

* 
*

*نــســـألـكـم صـالـح الــدعـــاء *

​
روابط على الميديافير من رفع المهندس الأمين جزاه الله خيرا
المحاضرة الأولى
http://www.mediafire.com/?3s7vscuc12yf1i6
http://www.mediafire.com/?d6d89267u6j95ip
http://www.mediafire.com/?ns9cwzvhop6lo62
http://www.mediafire.com/?qjf05l0988q542u
http://www.mediafire.com/?wm83o6cwjbsq2t1
http://www.mediafire.com/?z0hpuahjlszhplr
المحاضرة الثانية
http://www.mediafire.com/?1pcbc7btujqlp9y
http://www.mediafire.com/?b6g3164ln7nh491
المحاضرة الثالثة
http://www.mediafire.com/?mcs1otdmh6dpo33
http://www.mediafire.com/?ejx3hj1mjrq8u63
http://www.mediafire.com/?5x426cth2bni8gv
http://www.mediafire.com/?ynqwt9m4c1o1nd6
المحاضرة الرابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?mfcdgh3ds060m57
http://www.mediafire.com/?68kkrkfq8vr1w3i
المحاضرة الخامسة
http://www.mediafire.com/?q39acc3ybxl4bq9
http://www.mediafire.com/?97y5ko959599n7w


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (17 مايو 2012)

Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous قال:


> *السلام عليكم ,كيف حال إخواننا المهندسين في ملتقانا الغالي ,هذه محاضرات للدكتور طارق نجيب من جامعة الزقازيق في مادة الأساسات ويشرح فيها تصميم الأساسات الضحلة shallow foundations بجميع أنواعها,جزا الله خيرا للدكتور طارق وللمهندس أحمد الصباح على رفعه للمحاضرات ,أترككم مع المحاضرات :
> **Lectures as Videos:
> ---------------------------
> 
> ...



محاضرات *shallow foundations* ​


----------



## احمد احمد كامل (17 مايو 2012)

ياريت مهندس محمود يكون ميديا فير
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (17 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## zeeko (17 مايو 2012)

كلام كبير
الله يعطيكم العافية و يجازيكم بكل خير


----------



## المهندس الامين (17 مايو 2012)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mlo5ia (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير​**​*​


----------



## BlackPity27 (17 مايو 2012)

*بارك الله بك *​


----------



## El_Gabalawy (17 مايو 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## usama_usama2003 (17 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير​*


----------



## إسلام علي (17 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ولو ميديافاير يكون ممتااااز


----------



## احمد احمد كامل (17 مايو 2012)

ياريت يتم رفع المحاضرات علي الميديا فير


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (17 مايو 2012)

تحياتي ليك يا هندسة وشكرا على المحاضرات القيمة ,ولي تكتمل الفائدة ,إليك محاضرات ال shallow foundation لنفس المحاضر:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=326807

*يرجى من الإدارة المحترمة ضم المشاركتين على بعضهما ,وتثبيتهم في أرشيف الفيديوهات لكي لا يتعرضو للمسح بعد فترة لكي يتسنى للجميع الإستفادة منها ,لا أدري لماذا تم تجاهل هذه المحاضرات المهمة ,هل الإدارة غير متواجدة هذه الفترة أم معترضة على أهمية المحتوى؟؟!!! ,وإن يوجد إعتراض فنرجو توضيح السبب وشكرا*​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (17 مايو 2012)

تسلم يا بشمهندس محمود على المجهود ومعلش تعبناك يا هندسة وشكرا​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (17 مايو 2012)

Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous قال:


> تحياتي ليك يا هندسة وشكرا على المحاضرات القيمة ,ولي تكتمل الفائدة ,إليك محاضرات ال shallow foundation لنفس المحاضر:
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=326807
> 
> *يرجى من الإدارة المحترمة ضم المشاركتين على بعضهما ,وتثبيتهم في أرشيف الفيديوهات لكي لا يتعرضو للمسح بعد فترة لكي يتسنى للجميع الإستفادة منها ,لا أدري لماذا تم تجاهل هذه المحاضرات المهمة ,هل الإدارة غير متواجدة هذه الفترة أم معترضة على أهمية المحتوى؟؟!!! ,وإن يوجد إعتراض فنرجو توضيح السبب وشكرا*​




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدكتور طارق قام بتدريس الجزء الخاص بالخوازيق فقط ​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (17 مايو 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الدكتور طارق قام بتدريس الجزء الخاص بالخوازيق فقط ​


*
طب يا هندسة جزاك الله خير ممكن حضرتك تنزل المحاضرات وتتأكد بنفسك إنه الدكتور طارق مش حد تاني ‍‍!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (17 مايو 2012)

Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous قال:


> *
> طب يا هندسة جزاك الله خير ممكن حضرتك تنزل المحاضرات وتتأكد بنفسك إنه الدكتور طارق مش حد تاني ‍‍!!!!!!!!!!!*​




أنا طالب بالفرقة الرابعة ودى محاضرات السنة دى للدكتور طارق ​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (17 مايو 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> أنا طالب بالفرقة الرابعة ودى محاضرات السنة دى للدكتور طارق ​




طب يا بشمهندس المحاضرات دي تم تدريسها قبل كدة مش السنادي ,المهم إنه الدكتور طارق


----------



## hema81 (17 مايو 2012)

ياريت يتم الرفع على الميديافايير لان الفورشير لا يعمل ولا استطيع التحميل من عليه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (17 مايو 2012)

Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous قال:


> طب يا بشمهندس المحاضرات دي تم تدريسها قبل كدة مش السنادي ,المهم إنه الدكتور طارق




المحاضرات تم تدريسها وتسجيلها فى شهر أبريل 2012 يمكنك التأكد من التاريخ فى المحاضرات وفى بداية كل محاضرة الدكتور طارق يذكر تاريخ يوم المحاضرة ​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (17 مايو 2012)

hema81 قال:


> ياريت يتم الرفع على الميديافايير لان الفورشير لا يعمل ولا استطيع التحميل من عليه ولك جزيل الشكر



أنا عندى مشكلة فى الرفع على الميديافير 
أتمنى أحد المهندسين يقوم برفع المحاضرات على الميديافير ​


----------



## quty (17 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يامهندس محمود وبارك فيك وشكرا جزيلا لك وللدكتور طارق


----------



## eldabaawy (18 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## aboyazeed (18 مايو 2012)

اشهد الله العظيم أني أحببت الدكتور طارق في الله منذ ان سمعت صوته 
جزاه الله عنا خيرا فمحاضراته هذه فعلا كنا نحتاج اليها


----------



## yooohia (18 مايو 2012)

يا ريت حد يرفع المحاضرات على الميديافير عشان يستفيد بيها كل الناس وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (18 مايو 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> المحاضرات تم تدريسها وتسجيلها فى شهر أبريل 2012 يمكنك التأكد من التاريخ فى المحاضرات وفى بداية كل محاضرة الدكتور طارق يذكر تاريخ يوم المحاضرة





أنا معاك يا بشمهندس إن المحاضرات ال Deep Foundations تم تسجيلها في April 2012 وأنا معارضتش ده , ومصدق حضرتك والله !!!! :7:

وبالنسبة لجزء ال Shallow Foundations تم تسجيله في شهر 4 سنة 2011 :16: وفي نفس الترم بتاع 2011 لم يتم تسجيل ال deep foundations لأنه تم شرحه بواسطة دكتورة اخرى , أما في الترم 2012 (دفعة حضرتك) فقام الدكتور طارق بالعكس ,قام بشرح ال Deep Foundations فقط وترك شرح ال shallow foundations لدكتور أخر على ما أظن


تحياتي يا باشمهندس أنا مش فاهم حضرتك كنت فهمت كلامي إزاي ؟؟؟ !!! عمومن جزاك الله عنا كل خير وشكرا على المحاضرات الممتازة كنا منتظرينها :20:​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (18 مايو 2012)

Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous قال:


> أنا معاك يا بشمهندس إن المحاضرات ال Deep Foundations تم تسجيلها في April 2012 وأنا معارضتش ده , ومصدق حضرتك والله !!!! :7:
> 
> وبالنسبة لجزء ال Shallow Foundations تم تسجيله في شهر 4 سنة 2011 :16: وفي نفس الترم بتاع 2011 لم يتم تسجيل ال deep foundations لأنه تم شرحه بواسطة دكتورة اخرى , أما في الترم 2012 (دفعة حضرتك) فقام الدكتور طارق بالعكس ,قام بشرح ال Deep Foundations فقط وترك شرح ال shallow foundations لدكتور أخر على ما أظن
> 
> ...



معذرة إذا حدث سوء فهم ​


----------



## khaled (troy) (18 مايو 2012)

الف شكر وياريت لو حد يرفعهم علي ميديا فير


----------



## السيدنصير (18 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (19 مايو 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> معذرة إذا حدث سوء فهم ​



ولا يهمك يا بشمهندس وشكرا مرة أخرى على المحاضرات الممتازة​


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (19 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير بس لو سمحت العنوان ده مش موجود *My library *​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (19 مايو 2012)

محمد محمود الطموح قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير بس لو سمحت العنوان ده مش موجود *My library *​



*My library *


http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/_online.html#dir=44536975​


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (19 مايو 2012)

بيقول




ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح. ​


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (20 مايو 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/_online.html#dir=44536975
بيقول



ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح. 
لو سمحت فى تكلمة لفيديوهات ال deep بتتكلم عن الpile cap ولا لاء ومتشكر جدا 
اخوك محمد


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (20 مايو 2012)

محمد محمود الطموح قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/_online.html#dir=44536975
> بيقول
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدراسة إنتهت فى الكلية 
لم نأخذ من الدكتور طارق سوى هذه المحاضرات 
إن شاء الله لو قابلنا الدكتور طارق هسأله عن باقى المحاضرات 
​


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (21 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
 على فكرة الجزء بتاع pile cap مهم جدا بجد ممكن تتطلبوا من الدكتور محاضرات اضافية 
واخير انا متشكر جدا على ردك وبالتوفيق بس على فكرة برده الرابط بتاع *My library 
تالف هههههههههههه معلش بقى استحملنى 
*​


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (26 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ماسبيرو (26 مايو 2012)

ممكن محاضرات ال pile cap انا عندى امتحان اخر السنة فى المادة يوم السبت القادم يا ريت اى حد معاه محاضرات ال pile cap ينزلها وشكراااا جزيلا للدكتور طارق ومن يقوم برفع المحاضرات.............


----------



## ماسبيرو (26 مايو 2012)

انا ما اعرفش اى حاجة عن تصميم ال pile cap


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 مايو 2012)

معذرة اخي محمود لم انتبه لهذا الكنز الا الان ...كنت اظنها محاضرات ورقية 
الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## مهندس عاصم2 (27 مايو 2012)

*لو سمحتم يا جماعه انا عندى مشكله, حملت 6 اجزاء المحاضره الاولى وعملت فك ضغط ظهرت رساله ان فيه مشكله فى الجزء الرابع

حد ممكن يفيدنى*


----------



## محمد محمد المرسى (27 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (27 مايو 2012)

ماسبيرو قال:


> ممكن محاضرات ال pile cap انا عندى امتحان اخر السنة فى المادة يوم السبت القادم يا ريت اى حد معاه محاضرات ال pile cap ينزلها وشكراااا جزيلا للدكتور طارق ومن يقوم برفع المحاضرات.............



للأسف محاضرة pilecap قام بشرحها دكتور أخر


----------



## مهندس عاصم2 (27 مايو 2012)

*يا جماعه ممكن بس حد يرفع المحاضره الاولى ع ميديا فير لانى بجد محتاجها وجزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## إسلام علي (27 مايو 2012)

هل ممكن الرفع كل محاظرة في لينك واحد على ميديا فاير


----------



## نجانجا (28 مايو 2012)

الشعب يريد المحاضرات ع الميديا فير


----------



## محمد السعيد على (28 مايو 2012)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​*
*


----------



## نجانجا (28 مايو 2012)

تم الانتهاء من التحميل وشكر للدكتور المحترم وشكر ليك وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## aymanallam (28 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## abu_nazar (28 مايو 2012)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (28 مايو 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> هل ممكن الرفع كل محاظرة في لينك واحد على ميديا فاير




للأسف لدى مشكلة فى الرفع على الميديافير 
ياريت أحد المهندسين يرفعهم على الميديافير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (28 مايو 2012)

*LECTURE 5*

*( Problems with soil )
*

*http://www.4shared.com/rar/rCN5rQSo/Problematicpart1.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/HHc5tOmV/Problematicpart2.html*

​


----------



## ahmed helal2013 (28 مايو 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا .....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير ابجزاء مهندس محمود والدكتور طارق ومحاضرا ت الاساسات السطحية ما هى عنا ببعيد ...
ورجاء ارجو من حضرتك اعمل Share للمجلد المرفوع فيه الملفات ...
*


----------



## عمر يحي (28 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي م..محمود وجزى الله الدكتور طارق ..والله قد يعجزنا التعبير عن شكركم وليس لنا إلا الدعاء لكم في ظهر الغيب ..ودعواتنا لكل الذين يجتهدون في توصيل المعلومة لاخوانهم ..
كل شكرنا وتقديرنا لكم اخوتنا من على البعد ..
نتمنى لكم مزيدا من التقدم ...


----------



## محمدهيبه (28 مايو 2012)

الف شكر ياباشا على محاضرات الدكتور طارق نجيب وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمودشمس (28 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## civil mo7amed (29 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (29 مايو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على المحاضرات القيمه*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 مايو 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خير ابجزاء مهندس محمود والدكتور طارق ومحاضرا ت الاساسات السطحية ما هى عنا ببعيد ...
> ورجاء ارجو من حضرتك اعمل Share للمجلد المرفوع فيه الملفات ...
> *



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم عمل Share للمجلد الذى يحتوى على المحاضرات 
​


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (31 مايو 2012)

ممكن الروابط تبقى على الميديا فاير السرفر دة مش بيحمل ومش بيكمل وبيقف مش عارف انزل حاجة ياريت حد يرفعها ع الميديا فاير


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (31 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الامين (1 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
هذه روابط المحاضرة الاولى على الميديافاير:
http://www.mediafire.com/?3s7vscuc12yf1i6
http://www.mediafire.com/?d6d89267u6j95ip
http://www.mediafire.com/?ns9cwzvhop6lo62
http://www.mediafire.com/?qjf05l0988q542u
http://www.mediafire.com/?wm83o6cwjbsq2t1
http://www.mediafire.com/?z0hpuahjlszhplr
وستتبعها بقية المحاضرات بأذنه تعالى 
لاتنسوني ووالدي من صالح دعائكم


----------



## المهندس الامين (1 يونيو 2012)

وهذه روابط المحاضرة الثانية:
http://www.mediafire.com/?1pcbc7btujqlp9y
http://www.mediafire.com/?b6g3164ln7nh491
هذا كله على نفس التقسيم الاصلي وسأتبعها باذنه تعالى بالثالثة والرابعة


----------



## المهندس الامين (1 يونيو 2012)

روابط المحاضرة الثالثة:
http://www.mediafire.com/?mcs1otdmh6dpo33
http://www.mediafire.com/?ejx3hj1mjrq8u63
http://www.mediafire.com/?5x426cth2bni8gv
http://www.mediafire.com/?ynqwt9m4c1o1nd6


----------



## المهندس الامين (1 يونيو 2012)

روابط المحاضرة الرابعة:
http://www.mediafire.com/?mfcdgh3ds060m57
http://www.mediafire.com/?68kkrkfq8vr1w3i
واعتذر من جميع الاخوة لعدم تمكني من تحميل كل محاضرة كاملة غير مجزئة لحدوث تقطع في النت اثناء التحميل ............. لاتنسوني ووالدي من صالح دعائكم


----------



## إسلام علي (1 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك المهندس الأمين


----------



## المهندس الامين (1 يونيو 2012)

وبارك الله فيك اخي اسلام هذا حق لكم وللملتقى الكريم علينا نسأل الله ان نستطيع رد الجميل


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (1 يونيو 2012)

​

*LECTURE 5*

*( Problems with soil )
*

*http://www.4shared.com/rar/rCN5rQSo/Problematicpart1.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/HHc5tOmV/...aticpart2.html*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (1 يونيو 2012)

المهندس الامين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> هذه روابط المحاضرة الاولى على الميديافاير:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3s7vscuc12yf1i6
> http://www.mediafire.com/?d6d89267u6j95ip
> ...





المهندس الامين قال:


> وهذه روابط المحاضرة الثانية:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?1pcbc7btujqlp9y
> http://www.mediafire.com/?b6g3164ln7nh491
> هذا كله على نفس التقسيم الاصلي وسأتبعها باذنه تعالى بالثالثة والرابعة





المهندس الامين قال:


> روابط المحاضرة الثالثة:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mcs1otdmh6dpo33
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ejx3hj1mjrq8u63
> http://www.mediafire.com/?5x426cth2bni8gv
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ynqwt9m4c1o1nd6





المهندس الامين قال:


> روابط المحاضرة الرابعة:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mfcdgh3ds060m57
> http://www.mediafire.com/?68kkrkfq8vr1w3i
> واعتذر من جميع الاخوة لعدم تمكني من تحميل كل محاضرة كاملة غير مجزئة لحدوث تقطع في النت اثناء التحميل ............. لاتنسوني ووالدي من صالح دعائكم



بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير
متبقى رفع المحاضرة الخامسة على المديافير 


​*LECTURE 5*

*( Problems with soil )
*

*http://www.4shared.com/rar/rCN5rQSo/Problematicpart1.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/HHc5tOmV/...aticpart2.html*​


----------



## المهندس الامين (2 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته: وهذه روابط المحاضرة الخامسة.........LECTURE 5
( Problems with soil )

http://www.mediafire.com/?q39acc3ybxl4bq9
http://www.mediafire.com/?97y5ko959599n7w

اللهم انصر عبادك في ارض الشام وفي بلاد الرافدين وفوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء آآآآميييييييييين آآآآآآميييييين​


----------



## alan saher (2 يونيو 2012)

Thanxxxxxx


----------



## ahmad mounir (3 يونيو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (3 يونيو 2012)

رجاء من اخى المهندس خالد إضافة روابط الميديافير وروابط المحاضرة الخامسة للمشاركة الأولى ​


----------



## مصطفى حسن صلاح (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## modern20 (5 يونيو 2012)

thank you my friend


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

الدكتور طارق نجيب دكتور محترم جدا جدا جدا ولقد كنت معه فى مشروع تخرجى بصراحه انسان فوق الوصف علم واخلاق ربنا يبارك فيه ويزيده علما اتمنى له التوفيق واسال الله العظيم ان يجازيه خير الجزاء


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (6 يونيو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (7 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
تمت الاضافة 
سامحونا على التاخير يا شباب ....شوية مشغوليات 
جزى الله خيرا الاخوة محمود والمهندس الامين واخي almass الذي نبهني برسالة خاصة على المحاضرات الجديدة ..


----------



## olma (8 يونيو 2012)

أولا لا بد من الشكر الجزيل والدعاء بخير الجزاء لكل من بذل جهدا" طيبا" في إلقاء أو تسجيل أو تحميل هذه المحاضرات 
لكن إخوتي الكرام يرجى العلم بان جميع الروابط الموضوعة متصلة بروابط إعلانية تعطل التحميل وتظهر المواقع الإعلانية دون السماح لرابط التحميل بالظهور ، 
يرجى التكرم بإعادة التحميل مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 يونيو 2012)

olma قال:


> أولا لا بد من الشكر الجزيل والدعاء بخير الجزاء لكل من بذل جهدا" طيبا" في إلقاء أو تسجيل أو تحميل هذه المحاضرات
> لكن إخوتي الكرام يرجى العلم بان جميع الروابط الموضوعة متصلة بروابط إعلانية تعطل التحميل وتظهر المواقع الإعلانية دون السماح لرابط التحميل بالظهور ،
> يرجى التكرم بإعادة التحميل مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جربى تحميل المحاضرات من حسابى 

*My library *

*http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/_online.html#dir=44536975*​


----------



## Mahrous_ali (8 يونيو 2012)

أخى الفاضل المحاضرة الخامسة خاصة بالأساسات على التربة ذات المشاكل
برجاء التكرم بوضعها فى موضوع مستقل لأنها لا تنتمى إلى الأساسات العميقة
لأن التأسيس على التربة ذات المشاكل يهم قطاع عريض من المهندسين
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## olma (10 يونيو 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جربى تحميل المحاضرات من حسابى
> 
> *My library *
> ...


أخي الكريم عند فتح الرابط تظهر العبارة التالية The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (11 يونيو 2012)

olma قال:


> أخي الكريم عند فتح الرابط تظهر العبارة التالية The file link that you requested is not valid




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا لم أقم بتعديل أى شىء فى حسابى 
من الواضح أن الفورشيرد لم يعد يسمح بدخول أى حساب عليه إلا لصاحب الحساب فقط 
ولكن اللينكات تعمل الحمد لله 
​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (11 يونيو 2012)

Mahrous_ali قال:


> أخى الفاضل المحاضرة الخامسة خاصة بالأساسات على التربة ذات المشاكل
> برجاء التكرم بوضعها فى موضوع مستقل لأنها لا تنتمى إلى الأساسات العميقة
> لأن التأسيس على التربة ذات المشاكل يهم قطاع عريض من المهندسين
> ولكم جزيل الشكر




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حرصت على وضع محاضرات الدكتور طارق لهذا العام كاملة فى هذا الموضوع 

أترك قرار نقل المحاضرة لموضوع مستقل للمشرفين 
​


----------



## محمودشمس (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (13 يونيو 2012)

لوسمحت ممكن ترفع المحاضر دى على رابط اخرعلشان هى دى الوحيدة التى لم اتمكن من تحميلها *My library *​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (13 يونيو 2012)

محمد محمود الطموح قال:


> لوسمحت ممكن ترفع المحاضر دى على رابط اخرعلشان هى دى الوحيدة التى لم اتمكن من تحميلها *My library *​




هذا ليس برابط لمحاضرة 
هذا رابط لمكتبى على الفورشيرد 
​


----------



## civil love (14 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير​*


----------



## مصطفى التكنولوجي (14 يونيو 2012)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (16 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عيد حماد (16 يونيو 2012)

مشكور على مجهوداتك.


----------



## janyour (17 يونيو 2012)

thank you


----------



## خالد الخضر (21 يونيو 2012)

جزااااااااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## tabarak aldabaas (21 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور وجزالك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng amona (25 يونيو 2012)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## saherboy (26 يونيو 2012)

ما شاء الله 
عمل يستحق الشكر 
شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## engeahmad (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
​


----------



## المهندس محمد النمر (1 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## khaledanis (22 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير ، ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يابش مهندس*


----------



## cr710 (27 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر مجهود رائع


----------



## hema81 (5 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## osama_oo (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 أغسطس 2012)

تم فك التثبيت واضيف الموضوع لارشيف شروح الفيديو


----------



## ||refoo|| (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم وبارك الله في علم الدكتور طارق


----------



## القافله (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## الجيار 2020 (8 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه*​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (9 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​​


----------



## khaled (troy) (10 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر محاضرات اكثر من رائعة


----------



## شريف العباسى (17 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر محاضرات زى الفل


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (19 أبريل 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## زهراء صلاح (19 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيييييييييييييلا 
:84:​


----------



## احمد مناحي (13 مارس 2014)

رحم الله والديك وجزاك الله خير الدنيا والاخره على هذا الشرح الاكثر من رائع


----------



## انس عبدالله (13 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------

